# Recent Listening



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Anne-Sophie Mutter is one of the few performers, outside of vocalists, whose efforts I follow closely. Marvelous Mozart.










While my recent focus has been upon the Baroque and earlier, my recent slew of purchases have centered upon the "Classical" and "Romantic" eras. I have long loved Haydn's piano sonatas. Indeed... I'm quite enthralled with these:


----------

